# My 2007 Halloween party design, updating in 2008



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

New to the forum, but would like to show you what ive done in the past for the halloween party i hold annually. My design changes every year in one way or another, but this year im changing it all. The same concept will still be there but im adding a new themed area to the basement and making the design more interactive. Hope you like the 2007 pictures, always open to feedback. Ill keep you posted on the 2008 progress. Its my first time adding pictures here, so if they do not show, ill add a new post








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Here are the pictures....


----------

